# Shotgun choke tube question



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a shotgun with screw in chokes. They range from 1 to 4 slots.

Which one is the tightest pattern? One or four?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Grandpa used to say a dime wouldn't fit thru a full choke. So the one that won't pass a dime is the tightest choke. Of course that's for 12 ga.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

look at the side wall of the choke tube. The thicker side wall is the tighter pattern. I don't know what numbers line up with what choke, but they are skeet, improved cylinder, modified, and full. The full is the tightest pattern.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Go to the gun manufacturer's website to find out what you need. They will take great pains to insure you do not hurt yourself, someone else, or that you will get the best performance from their product.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They should be stamped on the side of the chokes


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just looked at the tubes. There wasn't anything written on the side but the difference in thickness was noticeable.

As Sugarbush said the thicker the metal the tighter the choke. The one with the single slot has the thickest metal so it must go from 1 = full to 4 = skeet


----------

